# Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?



## Frettchenfreund (11. März 2008)

Hallo, ich brauche Euren Rat!

Ich habe erst ca. 20 Moderlieschen in unserem Teich und ein Fisch den ich nicht kenne. Ich weiß auch nicht wo der herkommt.  Den wird wohl jemand einfach bei uns entsorgt haben. Aber das ist besser als ins KLO! 

Was für Fische würdet Ihr noch dazu in den Teich setzen?

Schon mal Danke 

Volker


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> 
> Ich habe erst ca. 20 __ Moderlieschen in unserem Teich und ein Fisch den ich nicht kenne. ...........
> 
> ...





keine mehr !  

an was hast Du gedacht ?

mfG


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo Karsten,

wenn ich das mal so genau wüsste! :crazy Irgend etwas buntes, die aber nicht so groß weden. Gerne hätte ich ein Stör  aber dafür ist der Teich ja zu klein.

MfG


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Goldfische wären doch was   Oder Shibunkin (oder wie die heissen), aber bitte nicht zuviel. 
Deine __ Moderlieschen werden sich eh noch vervielfachen


----------



## jochen (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo Volker,

Die Teichtiefe die du im Profil angegeben hast, ist sehr grenzwertig für die gefahrlose Überwinterung im Teich.

Ich würde (so war ja deine Frage) Aquarienfische halten, die geeignet sind für eine Sommerfrische...,
sie im Herbst aus dem Teich fangen, und sie im Kelleraquarium  überwintern.

Auf Frostexperimenten mit Goldfischen oä. würde ich verzichten.


----------



## Plätscher (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo,

wie wärs mit einem Sonnenbarsch, der kann dann auf die __ Moderlieschen aufpassen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo Jochen,

wir habe mehrere Jahre ein PE - Fertigteich von 54 cm tiefe gehabt und da ist kein Fisch im Winter eingegangen. Mit den Aquariumfischen ist zwar eine gute Idee, aber wer fängt die Fische wenn es kalt wird? Bei 4 x 4 x 0,85 m wird das so glaube ich zu einem Problem. Aber eine ganz andere Sache: Was ist eigendlich mit Schnecken, Muscheln,  Frösche, Molche und so? Und gibt es vielleicht einen Stör der nicht so groß wird ????

Volker


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> ......Und gibt es vielleicht einen Stör der nicht so groß wird ????
> 
> Volker



Hallo
das meinst Du nicht im ernst ?




das würde alles in Richtung Überlebensexperimente gehen
und hat mit einigermaßen vernünftiger Tierhaltung nichts zu tun .


mfG


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo Karsten,

Ich bin *Experte in Sachen Frettchen* und habe nur die Frage gestellt: WEIL ICH MICH NICHT damit auskenne!

Volker


----------



## chromis (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hi,

vielleicht hilft das hier weiter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4884

Ansonsten finde ich Karsten's Vorschlag gar nicht mal so schlecht:
keine mehr !

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Servus Volker

Zuerst einmal :Willkommen2

Ich bin kein Frettchenexperte, aber in einem "Schuhkarton" würde ich mein Frettchen auch nicht halten. Genauso würde es sich im Falle eines Stör in "DEINEM" Teich verhalten. 

Vergiss den Stör, Bitte !!!

Ansonsten würde ich zu keinem Besatz mehr raten, den 6,5m³ sind nicht wirklich groß   um größere Fische darin zu halten und von kleineren Fischen hast letzt endlich nix, außer du willst viel Nitrat (=Sch***e) im Teich.
Das wiederum zieht Technik hinter sich: Filter, Pumpe und kostet viel Zeit (Wartung) und Geld.

Also begnüge dich mit dem was du hast, denn die Fauna (__ Frösche, __ Libellen, __ Käfer, __ Kröten, __ Molche, usw.) stellen sich von ganz allein ein, wenn sie deinen Teich als Lebensgrundlage wahrnehmen.

Nix für Ungut


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo Helmut,

danke für Deine Ausführung!

In Sachen Frettchen sind wir die Experten und Du hast auch Recht, denn unsere Frettis haben sogar ein eigenes Zimmer von fast 20 m², also nur das Beste. Ich habe auch nur gedacht, es gibt Störe, die nicht so groß werden!!!!! Der Vergleich ist zwar doof, aber es gibt ja auch Zwergkanienchen !! Ich finde diesen Fisch einfach nur gut, und habe deshalb diese Frage gestellt.

Danke  Volker


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Servus Volker

Keine Ursache für deine Frage, aber leider bist du durch deine Teichgröße sehr eingeschränkt. Einen so zwergwüchsigen Stör gibt es nicht der zu deinem Teich paßt.

Genau genommen sollte ein Stör in keinem noch so großen Gartenteich gehalten werden. Der ist derart anspruchsvoll (Qualität und Temparatur des Wassers) das man den lieber in der freien Natur belassen sollte  .


----------



## Marlowe (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo Volker!

Aus meiner Sicht hast Du mit den __ Moderlieschen einen wunderbaren Teichbesatz.

Solltest Du den Teich nicht erweitern wollen, schlage ich vor, es dabei zu belassen.
Du schreibst, dass bei Dir selbst ein Teichbecken geringerer Tiefe noch nie 
durchgefroren sei. Natürlich ist die Notwendigkeit größerer oder geringerer 
Tiefe von der klimatischen Lage abhängig.
Ich las z.B. neulich (es war evtl. in einer Sonderausgabe der "Gartenteich"?), dass ein Züchter aus Großbritannien seine Goldfische in Becken mit 60cm Tiefe überwintert. Das mit Erfolg.
Allgemein mag gelten: Teichtiefe mindestens 1m, wenn man kleine Fische hält.

Im Zweifelsfall aber empfehle ich im Sinne der Fische keine Experimente. 

Klasse ist, dass Du Dich dieser Thematik überhaupt annimmst.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo, 

*OK, Ihr habt mich überzeugt!*  KEIN STÖR  
Jetzt habe ich was von Gründlingen gelesen aber ich weiß nicht wie der aussieht. Hat einer mal ein Foto?

Kann ich eigendlich mehr Fische in den Teich setzen, wenn ich die Filterleistung verdopple?

Ach ich weiß:  Ich stelle viel zu viel Fragen !

LG Volker


----------



## Dodi (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Guten Morgen, Volker!

Auch von mir noch ein *herzliches Willkommen* hier bei uns im Forum!

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass Du Dich gründlich informierst, bevor Du irgendwelche Tiere in den Teich einsetzt, denen Du keinen richtigen Lebensraum bieten kannst. 

Wenn Du mal in unsere umfangreiche Datenbank (Lexikon) schaust, da findest Du jede Menge Pflanzen für den Teich, Garten und natürlich auch alle möglichen Tiere. 

Hier ist die Beschreibung nebst Fotos des Gründlings (klick).

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und hier bei uns im Forum!


----------



## Digicat (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Servus Volker

Freue mich, daß du vom Stör abstand genommen hast  

[WIKI]__ Gründling[/WIKI]

Fotos

Aber wie schon geschrieben, wirst dann einen Filter brauchen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo noch mal!

Zu unserer Technik habe ich ja noch nichts geschrieben!

Wir haben z.Z einen UbbinK BioPressure 7000 UVC mit einer Pumpe die ca. 3000 L/H schafft. Wenn ich jetzt die Filterleistung durch einen zweiten Filter und einer zweiten Pumpe verdopple müßte es doch möglich sein ein paar ( ich sage einfach mal so 3 - 5 Gründlinge ) Fischlein mehr in den Teich zu setzen ? ODER?

Volker

PS: Wenn ich mit meinen Fragen Nerve, sagt es mir bitte!:evil


----------



## Digicat (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Servus Volker

Ich würde es einmal mit der vorhandenen Pumpe/Filter gut sein lassen.

Wie oft mußt du jetzt den Filter reinigen ?

Wenn nach einsetzen der Gründlinge, der Filterreinigungsintervall sich erhöht, sagen wirmal von jetzt wöchentlich, auf zukünftig täglich, würde ich über einen zusätzlichen oder besseren (größeren) Filter nachdenken. Vorallem zu einem guten Vorabscheider (Spaltsieb oder Ähnliche) würde ich dann raten.

Ps.: Zeig uns deinen Teich einmal (wie es geht kannst du meiner Signatur entnehmen), denn dann können wir deine Fragen, da wir den Teich ja kennen, besser beantworten. Auch eine kleine Beschreibung, wie Tief, liegt er in der Sonne/Halbschatten/Schatten, usw. würde sehr helfen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo

Ich werde es mal versuchen mit dem Bild!

 

AHHH ... hat ja wohl geklappt! 

Der Teich ist ca. 4 x 4 x 0,85 m ( Tiefer ging leider nicht, wegen unmengen von Bauschutt ) er bekommt nur vormittags Sonne mit, so zwischen 8:00 und 12:00 Uhr den Rest des Tages liegt er im Halbschatten. Das Wasser ist jetzt seit ca. einer Woche klar. Ich habe das alte Wasser aus dem Teich den ich vorher hatte aufbewahrt und dem neuen Teich beigemischt und *ganz* langsam mit Frisch- und Regenwasser augefüllt. Ich habe dabei natürlich an die Moderlieschen gedacht damit die bei diesem Wetter keinen Schock bekommen.

Bei uns heute 10:00 Uhr 9,8 C° im Schatten

Volker


----------



## Digicat (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Danke fürs Bild und der Beschreibung  jetz kann man sich etwas vorstellen  

*Grundlagen:*
1. Pflanzen: ich sehe ein paar Stück :schizo , viel zu wenig :help 
2. auf dem Bild ist der Filter noch nicht installiert ?
3. Folie abdecken: wie willst du das Ufer gestalten ?
4: rechtes untere Eck am Foto: sieht nach Bacheinlauf aus ?

Siehst du jetzt habe ich viele Fragen an dich


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo Helmut,

soooo viel auf einmal!

Ich versuch mal alle zu Beantworten:

Zu 1: Pflanzen bekomme ich schon bald ( Sind Bestellt )
Zu 2: Der Filter steht in unserm Blockbohlenhaus und läuft seit ca. 2 Wochen.
Zu 3: Bei uns im Baumarkt giebt es so Platten die sich Mähkanten nennen.
        Diese sollen mit Mörtel auf der Folie gesetzt werden.
ZU 4: Ja das ist einer der Einläufe, ich mußte zwei machen, weil der
        Quellstein sonst zu laut gewesen währe.

Jetzt weiß Du fast alles über unseren kleinen Tümpel! 

Aber jetzt muß ich mal wieder Arbeiten, sonnst schimpft mein Chef!

LG  Volker


----------



## kyogre18 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

als erstes würd ich mich darüber informieren was das für ein fisch ist


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo KYOGRE18

Meinst Du den Fisch der auf einmal in unserem Teich schwamm? 
Es ist eine Goldorfe! Hab mich schon schlau gemacht!

Ich habe gerade mal Deine Angaben zu Deinen Teich gelesen! 10 m² 1,5 m leif und 1500L, wie geht das? 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

Jetzt ist die Zeit für mich gekommen, wo ich mir Gedanken gemacht habe, wo bekomme ich 3 - 5 Gründlinge her. 
Ich will die Gründlinge noch nicht in den Teich setzen, nein ich möchte nur wissen, wo ich Gründlinge her bekomme. Bei uns in der Umgebung ist es nicht Möglich. Ich habe alle Zoohandlungen usw. angerufen, aber is nich!  

Ich bin auch bereit ein paar Km zu fahren. Denn von einer Fischfarm wie ich hier schon gelesen habe möchte ich mir die Fische nicht schicken lassen. ( Die armen Fische in einem Karton und dann noch der Transport   )

VG  Volker


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Moin Volker,

versuchs doch mal im Flohmarkt unter SUCHE. 

Am Besten gibst Du gleich noch die Wohngegend und die max. Entfernung an...
Das wird schon.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was für Fische würdet Ihr in unseren Teich setzen?*

Danke Annett!

Ich bin auch manchmal ganz schön neben der Spur! 

Hätte selber drauf kommen können.

VG  Volker


----------

